# anyone like this



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

i kinda made it for fun its my new logo 
(if u like it if not it dies in corner) 

or my new sig???


----------



## hankchill (Sep 21, 2008)

Does not fit in there at all.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

i know *face palm* im asking bout the logo really


----------



## Rowan (Sep 21, 2008)

thought i would also make metroid themed avatar 




i seem to have a knack with metroid sigs and crap


----------



## Sstew (Sep 21, 2008)

Logo, Is okay, seems pretty basic, Sig + avatar is awesome though


----------



## da_head (Sep 21, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Logo, Is okay, seems pretty basic, Sig + avatar is awesome though



+1


----------



## Gore (Sep 22, 2008)

Sig isn't bad, avatar is.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 22, 2008)

I would like it if you stopped using that font. My eyes are drawn to it involuntarily... and that's a bad thing.


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 22, 2008)

strata8 said:
			
		

> I would like it if you stopped using that font. My eyes are drawn to it involuntarily... and that's a bad thing.


and the color. The red doesn't fit at all.


----------



## strata8 (Sep 22, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> strata8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. 

Actually, none of the colours fit. They clash horribly like some kind of grotesque rainbow.

Try using colours close to each other on the colour wheel.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 22, 2008)

updated* is it better?


----------



## Sstew (Sep 22, 2008)

Text on the sig is a lot better, makes me focus more on the picture then the words.


----------

